# New King Betta (Koi?)



## chthonik (Jul 18, 2020)

Labelled as a "King Betta" and definitely larger than average, this gorgeous boy is my newest addition. I cannot stop watching him. His hobbies include: flaring at the camera, trying to fight me, and eating way too aggressively. I love him. His name is Asagi (a type of koi!).


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

It is a type of koi. He is a really cool one too!


----------



## chthonik (Jul 18, 2020)

Sergeant Betta said:


> one


My guess was galaxy koi!


----------

